# Purina Cat food?



## Hh9 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello I am trying to decide what food to feed my hedgehog coming in a couple of weeks. I was at the grocery store and saw purina cat food. It was chicken flavored with I think maybe tuna...??? does anybody know if this is a healthy choice?


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

I would avoid Purina, it's not a very good brand. This lists some of the common ones people feed http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

I personally use a mix of Castor Pollux Organix, Natural Balance (their LID duck and chicken formulas are popular), and am adding a Canadian brand called Firstmate, which I recommend if you can find it.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You might want to look into the stickies in the nutricion part of the forum, there is great info of what should the food have and percentages of fat and protein and there is also one with some brands and info on them. 

I haven't seen too many people liking or using purina foods. I use natural balance and Merrick. Each person looks for the best combination that works for them.


----------

